# 1992 audi urs4



## xxxskateemericax (May 11, 2010)

I have an 92 urs4 and ive been have a fuel cut problem when it hits peek boost. it sputters like its a fuel cut . any answer to what the problem may be thanks!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

for this type of issue, you are more likely to get the help you need either in the forced induction forums... or by going to audiworld, or another active s4 cars site. 

this site is very slow for urs4 info


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

As posted above. Try audiworld. You will have your answer in about an hour.


----------



## Yes Urs (4 mo ago)

The issue you are describing sounds like a coil problem to me. If you build boost and it reaches peak and all the sudden it feels like you hit a wall, it’s most likely a coil cutting out warm or cold this will happen.


----------

